# ***Seeing RED***



## user79 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm so bored and had nothing better to do, so I put on makeup. Haha!












Aaannnd stupid face alert!








Eyes:
Flammable & Untitled Paint
Coppering e/s
Cranberry e/s
Antiqued e/s
Carbon e/s
Mulch e/s
Woodwinked e/s
Jest e/s
Fairylite pig.
Spiked brow pencil
Blacktrack fluidline
Max Factor 2000 Calorie Mascara

Face:
Studiofix powder NC15
Blushbaby blush
Shimpagne MSF

Lips:
Rimmel Scream lipstick


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Dec 30, 2006)

pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love the lips and your brows!


----------



## saniyairshad (Dec 30, 2006)

ur eyes are popping out!!! and ur lips are absolutely screaming GORGEOUSNESS....red is definitely ur color. i love ur eyes...and ur blending is fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 30, 2006)

oooh very glamorous!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Dec 30, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## snowkei (Dec 30, 2006)

OMG! I cannot take my eyes off ur lips!


----------



## circe221 (Dec 30, 2006)

Gorgeous! The lips are definitely very old Hollywood glam! This look would be great for a night out on the town in a classic little black dress.

What e/s do you have under your lower lash line?


----------



## user79 (Dec 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *circe221* 

 
_Gorgeous! The lips are definitely very old Hollywood glam! This look would be great for a night out on the town in a classic little black dress.

What e/s do you have under your lower lash line?_

 
A bit on Mulch, Antiqued, Woodwinked and Coppering blended together. A bit of a mish-mash because I couldn't decide on anything.


----------



## Katgirl625 (Dec 30, 2006)

That lipstick is fab - and what a perfect name.

Love that red/black look on eyes, it's HOT!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 30, 2006)

you look absolutely stunning in red


----------



## chrisantiss (Dec 30, 2006)

very pretty, nice lippie


----------



## bhaerynden (Dec 30, 2006)

i really love this makeup and your lipstick is really beautiful


----------



## lafemmenoir (Dec 30, 2006)

You?  Bored?  If I looked like that I'd be MissChievous tout les temps!  Your lips make a straight girl wanna give you a big kiss lol!  Lovely look!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 30, 2006)

this is absolutly STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!! really.... its like Sexy meets classy... i love it Juls


----------



## ccarp001 (Dec 30, 2006)

gorgeous! i always love your posts : )


----------



## n_c (Dec 30, 2006)

Love...love...love...the lips...HOT!


----------



## amoona (Dec 30, 2006)

those lips are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 31, 2006)

absolutely gorgeous! Scream is one of my favorite lippies! Just wish it stayed on longer lol


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 31, 2006)

oh wow... gorgeous!!!


----------



## TangoMango (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow! I really like this. It reminds me of Amy Lee in her new video.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 31, 2006)

Always loooove to see your posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Without saying you are gorgeous as always. Love that pouty look in the last pic btw


----------



## veilchen (Dec 31, 2006)

Awesome! These lips look really hot!


----------



## Luxurious (Dec 31, 2006)

pretty. love the cheeks and colors


----------



## kaneda (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been trying to do my eyes exactly like this, and I'm not having any luck pulling it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you totally have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but still jealous


----------



## Daligani (Dec 31, 2006)

I *love* this!!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh my God, that is GREAT!!! Please please please can you do a tutorial on this look??


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 31, 2006)

girl you are one sexy little beast there!! love the red black combo


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 31, 2006)

YES! perfection!!! your l/s is flawless!!! and your eyecolor stands out. UGGGHHHH.. your so pretty


----------



## lambee (Dec 31, 2006)

I've always, always always wanted to do a look like this.  I bought coppering and antiqued so that I COULD try.  But nothing none of my attempts were half as beautiful and neat as this.  This is gorgeous!


----------



## Emmi (Jan 1, 2007)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow this is gorgeous!!!  I really luv that lip color...beautiful!!!


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 2, 2007)

Stunning! I love that look on you, so "rock n' roll" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I would have pick a brighter shade of blush though, with more pink in it?

Btw: you always have such perfect eyebrows, how do you manage to keep them like that? Did you do them yourself?


----------



## user79 (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Stunning! I love that look on you, so "rock n' roll" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe I would have pick a brighter shade of blush though, with more pink in it?

Btw: you always have such perfect eyebrows, how do you manage to keep them like that? Did you do them yourself?_

 

Hmmm I think pink blush would have maybe clashed with the red tones...?

About my eyebrows, I pluck them myself, using Tweezerman tweezers. I just basically pluck the stray hairs and keep the natural shape. I fill them in with Spiked brow pencil and use an angled brush to blend the colour and smooth the brow hairs down. Specktra member "M" did a great eyebrow tutorial for lining, I found it quite useful.


----------



## MaddyMoo (Jan 2, 2007)

gorgeous! you always look beautiful, loving the lips!!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jan 2, 2007)

you take amazing pics, look stunning


----------



## Ascella (Jan 2, 2007)

This one is lovely!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 2, 2007)

I think you can pull anything off, this looks great.


----------



## Esperanza (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Hmmm I think pink blush would have maybe clashed with the red tones...?_

 
Not if you pick a pink blush with blue undertones to match those of your lipstick (e.g Breath of Plum) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_About my eyebrows, I pluck them myself, using Tweezerman tweezers. I just basically pluck the stray hairs and keep the natural shape. I fill them in with Spiked brow pencil and use an angled brush to blend the colour and smooth the brow hairs down. Specktra member "M" did a great eyebrow tutorial for lining, I found it quite useful._

 
Thanks, I'm checking it out right now! Mine are soooo crazy, I have to do something quickly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow great job with yours!


----------



## umm_7amoody (Jan 9, 2007)

wow nice 

 i like the lips color 

2omorrow iam gonna to buy one


----------



## Jayne (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ccarp001* 

 
_gorgeous! i always love your posts : )_

 
me too


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 9, 2007)

I looove it. That red on your lips is gorgeous!


----------



## linkas (Jan 9, 2007)

Very dramatic, a darkness makeup! Great job!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 18, 2007)

that red lipstick look amazing on you!

Whenever I see your FOTD's, I think "hmm she reminds me of KT Tunstall"
has anyone else ever told you that?


----------



## doniad101 (Jan 18, 2007)

You look gorgeous! I love your FOTD posts and tutorials! Thanks so much for posting this, you look amazing!


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jan 18, 2007)

that is a gorgeous red lipstick, looks stunning on you!


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, I love how unexpectedly great the combo of brown and red look! Gorgeous


----------



## NobodyPlease (Jan 19, 2007)

HOT LIPS!!!!!!!!! That is such a true hollywood glamore red. Yum! - C


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 19, 2007)

very pretty 
i love the lips


----------

